
ActiveStereoNet: Deep learning for active stereo systems - posnererez
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/activestereonet-the-first-deep-learning-solution-for-active-stereo-systems-f52ed2c6cd2?source=friends_link&sk=3e355b8dc43c728f9593700f404b484f
======
dlojudice
for a moment I thought this was some kind of NN for Rails

~~~
bigiain
I'd clicked hoping to find an interesting article about using a NN to make my
home 2 channel audio system better...

(Still interesting enough to bookmark for reading later, just not what I'd
assumed it would be about...)

